# Dwarf Sagittaria



## Sky (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello! I'm in the planning stages of doing a low tech 29 gallon planted aquarium. I really like the look of dwarf sag but the thing is that I don't want it to carpet. I much prefer planting it sporadically so you can still see the black soil substrate. If I don't put that many close together will it still carpet? Or is there another type of plant I could use that's looks like grass that's a good foreground plant?
Thanks!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Dwarf sag grows pretty slowly in low-light so it would take a long time to carpet. I've never gotten a proper carpet in my low-light set-ups. It like survives, but it doesn't go nuts the way it does in my high-light tank.


----------

